# Where the fuck are his arms supposed to go?



## notintheface (Dec 13, 2020)

I mean honestly, how the fuck is that a handball?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 13, 2020)

Um, what the f&(k are you speaking about?


----------



## watfly (Dec 13, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I mean honestly, how the fuck is that a handball?


Even without knowing your talking about, I agree.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 13, 2020)

he went Fulham in the box wink wink , I agree with your statement poor call.  Salah barely got that PK thru


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 13, 2020)

46n2 said:


> he went Fulham in the box wink wink , I agree with your statement poor call.  Salah barely got that PK thru


He fully turned his body. That is why it was called.  The rest of the line were facing forward.

Loved the call YNWA...  On to Tottenham.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 13, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> He fully turned his body. That is why it was called.  The rest of the line were facing forward.
> 
> Loved the call YNWA...  On to Tottenham.


The ball is coming straight at him. It is human nature to turn away from a forthcoming painful collision. His arms are tucked in. You might as well not have a wall, it's so ridiculous to call that.


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 14, 2020)

If you look at the line everyone else is facing forward, by turning and being hit in the arm he is directing the ball or so I have been told by the talking heads on NBCSN.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 14, 2020)

blah. "Are you attempting to play the ball" and all that.


----------



## foreveryoung (Dec 14, 2020)

And the other call?  Pen or no Pen?


----------



## foreveryoung (Dec 14, 2020)

notintheface said:


> The ball is coming straight at him. It is human nature to turn away from a forthcoming painful collision. His arms are tucked in. You might as well not have a wall, it's so ridiculous to call that.


Basically every future free kick should just aim for the players arms in the wall to ensure a penalty.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2020)

foreveryoung said:


> Basically every future free kick should just aim for the players arms in the wall to ensure a penalty.


Not a bad idea. Especially if the defender runs and stands a few feet from the ball.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 14, 2020)

notintheface said:


> The ball is coming straight at him. It is human nature to turn away from a forthcoming painful collision. His arms are tucked in. You might as well not have a wall, it's so ridiculous to call that.


I still wonder why walls are part of the game.  The defending team cheats by lining up in the wrong place, then the attacking team cheats by moving the ball, then someone gets clobbered in the head or nuts by a ball kicked as hard as possible.  And now, if it hits someone on the arm, move it 10 yards closer to the goal and do it all over again.

I know, the game would be ruined if any of the rules changed.  Because nothing is more exciting than watching a grown man pretend he has no clue what 10 yards looks like.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 14, 2020)

foreveryoung said:


> And the other call?  Pen or no Pen?


The angle from behind the players shows Fabinho just catching the ball before their legs collide, but it was a sloppy and potentially dangerous challenge at least. At the kids level, the ref would be pointing to the spot. Compare that to the stellar job that Antonee Robinson did against Salah.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I still wonder why walls are part of the game.


Our kids don't make a wall unless the free kick is literally at the top of the box. One defender who stands in a spot to cover just enough of the goal and throw off the kicker's vision just enough, out of the line of sight from the keeper so they have a good view of the kick if the attacking team goes direct. Everyone else man marks and the keeper has first choice of claiming or calling for a clearance.

Having said that, giving any prem player unfettered shots from 25 yards you would expect goals every single time. Forcing them to dip a ball cuts off so many chances at goal.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 19, 2020)

This mornings matchup between Southampton and Man City created a handball situation in the box at the 60th minute. Sterling from MC had a ball roll up and hit him. His arm was in a unnatural position. Mike Dean the official let it go. The VAR check did the same. With the relaxed interpretation of the rules now being allowed did not punish a team or reward a team. However, at the 66th minute a Southampton player in the middle of the field had a similar issue. MD did make a handball call. This can bring up an issue with the LOTG and the new idea referred to as a legitimate touch.


----------

